# Bass Pro Deal



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Last night I was wandering around Bass Pro as I often do on the way home from work and saw a combo that looked interesting. It was called a Penn Captiva spinning combo. 10' "CV102H" rod, "CV8000 " reel with 275yd/20lb capacity for $99

Bass Pro sells that reel alone for $80... makes me wish I had $100 lying around...  

Anyone else think this is a pretty good deal?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a Penn Captiva 4000 and don't like it. It looks pretty cool and to be honest that was one of the main reasons I bought it. I should have spent my money on a daiwa. The drag is crap.

Have no experience with the rod.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

People refer to them as Penn Craptiva and I've seen 'new' ones go on the Marketplace for less than 50% of their market price. That should tell you something.


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

Thats why i call it the CRAPtiva...


----------



## GrownManRunnin (Apr 8, 2007)

beat me to the punch...


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Penn is now owned by Shakespere. Avoid Penn.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Especially if it is for sale at Boater's World, huh French?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yet another thread devoted to Captiva bashing.

You will find that 50% of the people like them and 50% of the people hate them. Some hate because most Captiva's are made in China ... others hate because Penn is owned by Shakespear ... I pay attention to those that hate because of experience.

Me ... I have 5 captivas. Had them for 2 and 3 years now. No problems to report yet.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree, Cygnus... For instance, I've owned nothing but Ugly Stiks and Alpha reels and while many look down on them because they're "Wal-Mart Trash", they work quite well and are practically throw away... If I get 3-4 good years out of a $30 rod & reel combo, I'm a happy camper... how many years does it take to pay off some of the $200+ rod & reel combos you folks have?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

just one lost fish...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

well... ok... I guess maybe once I get that feeling, I"ll feel differently about it but so far I've yet to run into a critter my cheap gear couldn't stand up to... but, then again, I've never hooked into a big drum or rock before...


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

For about 10 bucks more than the price of the captiva you can buy a a Daiwa Emcast Sport which has a way better drag. I have both. The captiva is also more sensitive when it comes to being clean. Ive also dunked both of them and the daiwa did fine with just a rinse of fresh water. After taking the captiva apart and cleaning it, it still is not the same. 

Just my experience.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*captiva*

As I have said before I have several captivas.(bait runners), Older and new. I have yet to have any problems what so ever. True, they are not shimano or a reel of that caliber, BUT for the price it's not bad. I have used both mono and braid and the reels held up just fine. There is one drawback though that I have seen. It's the line capacity. I have the CL4000, CL5000, and CL6000. Just for kicks I put 20lb mono on the 6000 and only got 125 yrds worth. Wasn't too happy with that so I switched to 17lb and that was better. I use 15lb mono and 20lb braid on the others. Still not a bad deal for the combo.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Captivas are good reels for the money. It will serve it's purpose, and if taken care of, will last. I use mine as a back up tog reel (4000 size) and put 65 lb. braid on it. I put it thru the grinder, jam it on rocks, have crab funk and clam slime all over it, and after a nice fresh water bath, good to go!!!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i cant say anything bad about mine yet...i think i bought it in feb or march......landed blue after blue on it on day off the point...no problems and throws metal like a champ


below is pic of me fighting a blue with the CRAPtiva...LOL


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Second*

All of the above. With Captiva its either love/hate. I would say spend a few more bucks and get the Daiwa Emcast 5000 $60 designed for Surf fishing, very good drag, long spool, can fit a lot of line and the Daiwa Eliminator Rod. A 9'fter will run you $40 and a 12'fter $50. Excellent combination and will last a long time and handle anything including med' sharks.

In doing my research to find a quality reel I've seen reviews that the Captiva loses its finish and looks pretty bad after 1 year.


----------



## MDgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

A friend of mine got a Daiwa for around $80 and he's having problems with it. I Currently have a penn cv5000 and a penn cv8000 and I've had no problems whatsoever. So I guess it really depends on ones experience.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

What can that Diawa 9' do that the 12' can/cannot and vice versa?


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

The 12' will allow you to cast farther but will be less versatile mostly pier and surf fishing. The 9' you can use for the surf, pier and jetty fishing.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

ashtonmj said:


> What can that Diawa 9' do that the 12' can/cannot and vice versa?


To elaborate on what Titus said I use my 9 footers almost exclusively right now. I am using 2 9' Tica's and an 8' Tica for all my pan fishing. These rods also work well at the rt 50 bridge tossing lures plus they are great on a river bank (where I spend a lot of time) at high tide your space to cast gets a bit limited so the smaller rods work great.

You want an 11' to 13' for the surf.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

MDgirl said:


> A friend of mine got a Daiwa for around $80 and he's having problems with it. I Currently have a penn cv5000 and a penn cv8000 and I've had no problems whatsoever. So I guess it really depends on ones experience.


Curious, was it a Laguna? Thats the only Daiwa I have ever had any problems with and I love Daiwa's.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm using a 10' diawa rod now for mostly pier fishing and a few times at SPSP to get antiquated. I haven't liked the feel of the Captiva's and really like the Emcast so I asked about 9 vs 12 because of this... 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...001&langId=-1&partNumber=80471&cmCat=WISHLIST

My finger is on the 9' with the ability to still use the 10' on the surf but having a vary versatile setup.



cygnus-x1 said:


> To elaborate on what Titus said I use my 9 footers almost exclusively right now. I am using 2 9' Tica's and an 8' Tica for all my pan fishing. These rods also work well at the rt 50 bridge tossing lures plus they are great on a river bank (where I spend a lot of time) at high tide your space to cast gets a bit limited so the smaller rods work great.
> 
> You want an 11' to 13' for the surf.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Penn Captiva rated 3.7 out of 5

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=penn+captiva&noImage=0

Daiwa Emcast rated 5 out of 5

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=daiwa+emcast&noImage=0


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Penn Captiva's*

My father and I run a 21ft center console out of the mouth of the Patuxent and all around the middle bay. We do alot of bottom fishing with my nephews and lots of other guest's that are no exactly fishing savants. They bang them up, toss them down have spent over 400 hours around saltwater. There the smaller combos with CV4000 and 7ft medium action matching rods that Penn makes that go with the reels. In 4 seasons we have never had a problem with the reels and only a smal problem with the rods, busted out eyelet guide on tip which is an easy fix. The 4 we use for bottom fishing from anything to croaker, spot, flounder but we also use them near the CBBT for spades and even offshore for seabass and tog. They are spooled with 20lb braid. We also use 2 medium /heavy action CV5000 for casting and chasing birds using 20lb braid, have caught everything from rocks, blues, seatrout, puppy drum, small cobia and kings and theyve held there own. On occasion I've even switched the CV5000's onto my surf casters any thing from 9 ft Penn spinmasters to 12 ft Heavy action Okuma Solaris's and reeled in trophy rocks during spring season. 

So like other's you must love them or hate them but I love them. They are a great value priced reel and I would recommend them to anyone looking for a value reel, ultimatly though I feel the best spinning reel for the value is the Shimano 4500 Baitrunner loaded with 20lb braiid. Pound for pound one of the toughest reels out there.


----------

